# Breeder scam?



## Link (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello!
So, recently I was searching around for a breeder in my area when a link popped up called http://www.yourdreampoodle.com

Clicking on the website and going through it, I didn't think of anything because I'm not very knowledgable on finding hoax breeders.
But after digging around in other breeding sites, I go back to this one and notice that there is no information on the parents of the puppies, and where the breeder is located, along with no info on the breeder themself. Just that they are going to ship them to your local airport.

And I thought: "Well, that's weird. The other one's I went to had info on all of these things. Why doesn't this one have it?"
This perked my interest and I started googling the images of the puppies.
I started with Bella, but in the end found nothing interesting, besides a photo edit on Pinterest. Then I did the only white poodle pup, Marco, and found something interesting than a edited Pinterest image:
Another breeder website, that had the same names and faceclaims of the puppies on this website. http://starlightpoodlepuppies.com/available-puppies/

The couple of differences on this website is that they have two extra puppies, Brands and Miley. Also this website actually has information on the pup's parents. Otherwise, the faceclaims + backgrounds of the other puppies are the same.

I recently just found this, and I'm not for sure certain about anything just yet. I will find more info on these websites and put in new updates. If able, I would greatly love some help to solve this mystery, since as I stated before, I'm not knowledgable as others when it comes to this sort of stuff.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like a puppy mill to me. Since some of the puppies appear on both websites with the same name, I think it's just a way for them to get more visibility.

I don't know if you're looking to buy a puppy, but stay away from both websites. Red flags everywhere !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Surely these are the same people operating under different identities to spread their influence as far as possible. If not then Dream Poodles is scamming off Starlight.

There are tons of reasons to run away as fast as one can. WTF with a 50% discount, for one thing? The links to "adopting" don't work on one site and just takes you back to available puppies, so all you can really see is 50% discount and $300 deposit. I don't see how the white puppy could have come from the parents shown on the Starlight site. I am very surprised that Starlight seems to have earned the AKC breeder of merit designation. While both of the websites look nice, there is not much substance on either. Many good breeders don't maintain fabulous websites, but these pages are very slick looking which makes me wonder what is hiding behind the curtain. I could go on and on, but to me this description of one of the puppies is the kicker "Gorgeous deep red coat, *short baby face and not traditional poodle face*. She has a very unique look." Why would you think that was a positive attribute for a puppy if you care about poodles and improving the breed?

I think these sites point out that surfing the web are not necessarily good ways to find a good puppy. Good breeders' websites often are poor because they spend more time actually investing in showing, breeding, doing obedience and other things that spread their reputation by word of mouth. When a website looks like everything is too good to be true, it probably means that it is too good to be true.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I recently saw on Facebook a breeder crying about how her entire website, including pictures of her dogs, her home, her family, had been copied word for word, the only difference was the contact info!
Be careful out there, the internet can be so helpful in making good connections, but it is also so easy to be tricked by liars and frauds!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Both websites look super sketchy to me. 

I have seen instances where crappy breeders lifted puppy pictures from another breeder's site. I have also seen instances where rescues posted pictures of unrelated poodles as the dogs being up for adoption! I haven't started watermarking photos yet, but I may. 

I would just repeat that the single most important information about a breeder's dogs is registered names. That should give you access to a host of other information, including titles, pedigrees, and verified health testing. Unless that breeder has gone dark with respect to showing and testing...which also tells you something useful!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Verve said:


> Both websites look super sketchy to me.
> 
> I have seen instances where crappy breeders lifted puppy pictures from another breeder's site. I have also seen instances where rescues posted pictures of unrelated poodles as the dogs being up for adoption! I haven't started watermarking photos yet, but I may.
> 
> *I would just repeat that the single most important information about a breeder's dogs is registered names. That should give you access to a host of other information, including titles, pedigrees, and verified health testing*. Unless that breeder has gone dark with respect to showing and testing...which also tells you something useful!


A couple of the dogs listed as parents are also noted as being unregistered at one or the other of those sites, so clearly that key to unlocking the best information is hidden.


----------

